# Proportional-Druckregelventil



## Kirpitsch (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo an alle 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich will einen Zylinder mit einem bestimmten definierten Druck mittels einer SPS steuern. Wenn ich ein ganz normales Wegeventil nehme, dann ist das alles ja relativ ungenau und daher denke ich da an ein vorgeschaltetes Druckregelventil.

Kennt jemand Firmen die hochwertige Ventile verkauft bei denen man das problemlos machen kann? Ich habe gehört, dass es bei Festo problematisch sein soll diese Ventile mit einer SPS die nicht von Festo selbst kommt zu steuern, da das Signal sozusagen "codiert" ist, stimmt das oder kann man das ganz Problemlos damit ansteuern? Soweit ich weis, braucht das Ventil nur eine Eingangsspannung (am Solleingang?) zu der es dann eine passenden Druck regelt. Wenn ich das komplett missverstanden habe würde ich mich freuen wenn man mich eines besseren belehrt


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

BOSCHREXROTH ist da für mich die erste Anlaufstelle:

http://www.boschrexroth.com/business_units/brp/subwebsites/pneumatik_4EE/de/druckregelung/index.jsp

Frank


----------



## Kirpitsch (25 Februar 2011)

Danke! Die haben sogar jede Menge Auswahl an Druckregelventilen 

Meinst du man kann die mit einer SPS von B&R problemlos ansteuern?


----------



## IBFS (25 Februar 2011)

Kirpitsch schrieb:


> Meinst du man kann die mit einer SPS von B&R problemlos ansteuern?



Also einen 4..20mA Ausgang hat doch eine B&R-Steuerung bestimmt auch, oder?  

Frank


----------



## Kirpitsch (25 Februar 2011)

Ups natürlich


----------



## winnman (26 Februar 2011)

musst aber wahrscheinlich +-20mA oder +-10V verwenden.


----------



## TommyG (26 Februar 2011)

Moin,

guck mal hier:

http://www.ascojoucomatic.de/

die setzen wir ein. Wir regeln damit vor und Rückwärtsdruck an einem pneumatischem System. Betreiben tu wir die an einer ET200 und dort einer 4- 20 mA Karte...

Sind nicht ganz billig, fressen dafür aber auch üblen Dreck...

Greets, Tom


----------



## IBFS (27 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> musst aber wahrscheinlich +-20mA oder +-10V verwenden.



...stimmmt nicht so absolut, wie du es schreibst:

1 .bei   4...20 mA   liegt dann NULL bei  12 mA. 
2. bei   0...20 mA   entprenchend bei  10 mA
3. +-20mA gibt es nicht als Standardbereich

Frank


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2011)

Kirpitsch schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Firmen die hochwertige Ventile verkauft bei denen man das problemlos machen kann? *Ich habe gehört, dass es bei Festo problematisch sein soll diese Ventile mit einer SPS die nicht von Festo selbst kommt zu steuern, da das Signal sozusagen "codiert" ist*, stimmt das oder kann man das ganz Problemlos damit ansteuern? Soweit ich weis, braucht das Ventil nur eine Eingangsspannung (am Solleingang?) zu der es dann eine passenden Druck regelt. Wenn ich das komplett missverstanden habe würde ich mich freuen wenn man mich eines besseren belehrt


 

welcher vollidiot hat dir denn das erzählt?
alle proportionalsteller und - regler von festo die ich kenn kommen mit einem ganz normalen analogwert klar... 0-10V oder 4-20mA...

egal welcher hersteller - es gibt eine sache die du in dem zusammenhang beachten solltest! es gibt prportionaldrucksteller und proportionaldruckregler.

wenn du eine regelung in der sps hast, dann empfiel es sich nur einen proportionaldrucksteller einzusetzten!
wenn deine sps nur einen sollwert in form eines druckes vorgibt, dann solltest du den proportionaldruckregler nehmen.

andere hersteller machen auch tolle sachen, aber ich bin mit FESTO noch nie unzufrieden gewesen, ich sehe für mich keinen grund etwas anderes einzusetzten... da kann ich so eine aussage wie von deinem kumpel nicht so einfach stehen lassen...


//edit
vielleicht meint er mit "codiert" die scheiben für das inselsystem "CPX" - da muss natürlich noch ein buskoppler davor...
sowas hat aber heute jeder vernüftige hersteller!
und wie gesagt die klassichen analovariante gibts ja nach wie vor.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (27 Februar 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> welcher vollidiot hat dir denn das erzählt?


Bestimmt irgendein blöder Wixxer oder irgendein Arschloch. Warum heute so zimperlich mit den Kraftausdrücken?


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Bestimmt irgendein blöder Wixxer oder irgendein Arschloch. Warum heute so zimperlich mit den Kraftausdrücken?


 
FICK DICH!
...wollte ich erst dazu schreiben, aber ich lass es doch lieber nicht so stehen...

ich finde "vollidiot" einen sehr passenden begriff für leute die solche geschichten erzäheln weil sie vermutlich mit der skalierung eines analogausgangs oder mit der eigenen regelung überfordert sind und dann die schuld bei FESTO suchen...


----------



## SPSGeier (27 Februar 2011)

Denn Sie wissen nicht was Sie tun.

Wie Ich sehe, habt ihr wirklich Ahnung !!!
Ich meine zumindest bei Kraftausdrücken, bei Pneumatik bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher.

Ein paar aufklärende Punkte für Unwissende:

1. Man unterscheidet Grundsätzlich zwischen Volumerisch gesteuerten Ventilen und Druckregelventilen. Die Volumerischen Ventile sind oft auch Richtungsumkehrbar, die Druckregelventile normalerweise nicht.

2. Die eigentlichen Grundventile sind meisst PWM-gesteuert, diese PWM-Modulation wird jedoch meistens mit Hilfe einer internen Elektronik erledigt, so das zum Ansteuern ein Analogsignal zur Anwendung kommt (0-10V/0-20mA/4-20mA/+-10V/+-20mA).
Bei Höherwertigen Ventilen kann dies auch direkt über ein Bussystem gesteuert sein.
Direkt-PWM-gesteuerte Ventile sind Heuzutage eher selten noch erhältlich (Hydraulik:Ja / Pneumatik: Nein).

3. Die Art der analogen Ansteuerung ist abhängig davon ob ein Ventil umsteuerbar ist oder nicht. Bei Umsteuerbaren Ventilen: +-20mA oder +-10V oder 0...10V (Ratiometrisch 5V = Null). Bei nicht Umsteuerbaren Ventilen: 0...20mA oder 0...10V oder 4...20mA. In wieweit es die Ratiometrische Variante auch für 4...20mA giebt weis ich nicht.

Soweit kommt Licht ins Dunkel.

Überigens sollte man sich genau Überlegen, welche Grundvariante die Applikation benötigt, sonst könnte es Schief gehen.

Geier


----------



## Markus (27 Februar 2011)

SPSGeier schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich zwischen Volumerisch gesteuerten Ventilen und Druckregelventilen.


 
wenn wir hier schon am kluscheissen sind, dann solltest du aber auch noch die volumenregelventile erwähnen...


----------



## mariob (27 Februar 2011)

Lieber Geier,
ich finde die Art von Markus immer wieder erfrischend und muß ein wenig schmunzeln wenn ich seine Beiträge lese, wahrscheinlich auch dann noch wenn ich mal selbst betroffen sein sollte.
Wenn etwas scheiße ist , dann ist es eben scheiße, und andere Leute mit Halbwissen zu versorgen besonders - da sollte man schonmal seine Klappe halten. Das ist ein Grundproblem der Gesellschaft, das viele Dinge eben nicht so angesprochen werden, und so glauben die Halbwissenden Ihren Mist irgendwann selbst und werden z.B. Verteidigungsminister. Was uns aber hier auszeichnet (zumindest viele) ist neben Halbwissen Lern - und Kritikfähigkeit, von daher habe zumindest ich gerade auch wieder was dazugelernt.
Ist halt ein wenig Baustellenton hier, rauh, aber ehrlich, deswegen bin ich immer noch hier, ich kenne da viele andere schlechte Beispiele.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## SPSGeier (27 Februar 2011)

Hallo mariob,

keine Angst ich bin weder Vertreter von Knigge, noch Baustellenneuling.

In der Welt der Foren bin ich zwar relativ neu, aber in der Automatisierungstechnik Arbeite ich seit ca. 30 Jahren.

Speziell in Bayern fliegen sowiso die Rindviecher und A... sehr tief.

Übrigens Volumengeregelte Ventile sind in der Regel nur Kolbengeregelte  Ventile und nicht wirklich Volumengeregelt. Letzteres würde eine  Megenmessung mit überlagertem Regelkreis voraussetzen. Ein gesteuertes  Ventil regelt zwar im Prinzip auch die Luftmenge ist jedoch Abhängig von  den Umgebungsbedingungen (Druck und Luftwiederstand).

Sollte Kirpitsch noch im Forum Mitlesen, so soll er sich melden wenn er ein Druckgeregeltes Ventil "zum Spielen" braucht. Ich müsste im meinem Fundus noch eins haben (Liegt meistens eh nur rum und wird später weggeschmissen).


----------



## Boxy (28 Februar 2011)

Also um mal dem TE weiter zu helfen,

eigentlich jeder Namhafte Hydraulik oder Pneumatik Hersteler verkauf in ihrer Produktreihe Prop Ventile.
Diese gibt es in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen, z.B. variabel oder z.B. gestuft oder mit x festen Werten.

Auch frage ich mich gerade, was für ein Ventil er sucht, oder hab eich es überlesen, ob Pneumatik oder Hydraulik?


----------



## winnman (28 Februar 2011)

Ja da reden viel mit aber da mir meine Glaskugel gesagt hat dess es hier um Hydraulik geht hab ich halt meinen Senf dazugegeben.

Klar gibts auch ventile mit 4-20, . . .  aber wass passiert dann bei Ausfall der Signalspannung?

Darum wird bei den Anlagen die ich kenne meist +-10V oder +-20mA verwendet, dadurch bleibt der Zylinder mal zumindes einfach stehen (und das ist meist kein Fehler )
Sollte es sich wirklich um eine Pneumatik Anlage handeln, dann bitte die Pneumatik Spezialiesten an die Front.


----------



## bike (28 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> Darum wird bei den Anlagen die ich kenne meist +-10V oder +-20mA verwendet, dadurch bleibt der Zylinder mal zumindes einfach stehen (und das ist meist kein Fehler )



Also +-10V kenne ich, doch +-20mA?

Die Menschen- und Maschinensicherheit sollte nicht mit ein Proportionalventil gemacht werden. 
Da gehört ein Schwarz/Weißventil  und/oder eine zusätzliche Sicherheitseinrichtung verbaut sein/werden.

Aber vielleicht schreibt der TE was er will?
Wäre hier echt hilfreich.


bike


----------



## Kirpitsch (28 Februar 2011)

So nach ner Weile Abwesenheit: Es wird ein pneumatisches System.

Die I/O-Module von B&R unterstützen:

a) ±10 V
b) 0 bis 20 mA
c) 4 bis 20 mA

Ich kann mir also was aussuchen.

also man kann sich was aussuchen sozusagen. Das deckt eigentlich so ziemlich alles ab. Danke aber nochmal für die vielen hinweise.

Habe heute übrigens mit jemandem geredet, der ein Druckregelventil von FESTO benutzt und er meint, dass der Analogeingang bei diesem Ventil nur eine analoge Spannung als Sollwerteingabe braucht und diese steht dann direkt in einem proportionalen Verhältnis zum Ausgangsdruck den das Ventil erzeugt.

@SPSGeier danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung. Ich werde Druckregelventile nehmen die intern geregelt sind. Die Ansteuerung also nur mit einem Analogsignal als Sollwert.


----------



## bike (28 Februar 2011)

Kirpitsch schrieb:


> Ich werde Druckregelventile nehmen die intern geregelt sind. Die Ansteuerung also nur mit einem Analogsignal als Sollwert.



Wenn es für deine Anwendung reicht, okay.
Du solltest bzw musst dir klar sein, welche Anforderungen das System erfüllen muss.
Ich würde mir das gut überlegen und die Regelung in die PLC legen,. damit Einfluss auf die Eigenschaften genommen werden kann.


bike


----------



## Kirpitsch (28 Februar 2011)

Das Prop-Ventil soll eigentlich nur für das Wegeventil als "Konstantluftdruckquelle" dienen. Das Wegeventil wird dann mittels der SPS gesteuert.


----------



## Boxy (1 März 2011)

Kirpitsch schrieb:


> Das Prop-Ventil soll eigentlich nur für das Wegeventil als "Konstantluftdruckquelle" dienen. Das Wegeventil wird dann mittels der SPS gesteuert.



Dann gibt es doch bei der Pneumatik andere Wege um einen konstanten Druck zu haben! 
Druckregelventil wie vom TE selbst schon geschrieben ...Die werden halt manuell eingestellt 
Oder muss der Druck via SPS verstellt werden?


----------



## Kirpitsch (1 März 2011)

An ein manuelles Druckregelventil habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber der Druck muss ziemlich genau und konstant gehalten werden und wie Du schon angedeutet hast, muss der Druck über die SPS eingestellt werden können.


----------



## Boxy (2 März 2011)

Na ja, die manuellen (z.B. Festo) haben ja die Funktion das der Druck konstant gehalten wird! Das ist ja deren Aufgabe. 
Ansonsten musst aber auch neben dem Propventil ein entsprechenden Druckaufnehmer für die Druckregelung verbauen, welcher dir den entsprechenden Ist-Druck in die SPS liefert!


----------



## bimbo (4 März 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> welcher vollidiot hat dir denn das erzählt?


 
Den Ausdruck finde ich jetzt überhaupt nicht übertrieben. Wer sich noch nie mit solchen W. herumgeschlagen hat sieht es evtl. anders.

Keine Ahnung und andere mit erlogenem Fachwissen verunsichern, sollte mit Gefängnis (mindestens bis ich in Rente bin) bestraft werden!


----------



## Boxy (5 März 2011)

Na ja, wenn die auch so über uns denken würden?

Solche Kraftausdrücke wie W**** hört man selbst ja auch ungern und man sollte sich einen gepflegten Umgang miteinander angewöhnen.
Wobei man ja VollId... sich ja nur denkt  

Manches entsteht einfach aus einem Missverständnis zweierlei Fakultäten und dann?


----------

